# Another PM1340GT



## jlchapman (May 14, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm new to the Precision Matthew forum but not new to Hobby-Machinist.  I'm a hobby machinist and gearhead.  I just lately sold my Central Machinery 12x36 and moving on to much better equipment.  This is not my first Precision Matthews product, I have owned a PM950 Mill for about 8 months and its been great.

Well Matt had another shipment of PM1340GT lathes arrive and one of them has my name on it.  Of course after reading all the excellent things MKSJ has been doing with VFD's and the PM1340GT, I bought the 3-phase version.  I'm sure some questions will come up.  ZMotorsports has also been a great influence in the purchase of the lathe and his modifications and enhancements.

So now I have to decide which path to go down on implementing the VFD.   Time will tell.

Jerry


----------



## wrmiller (May 14, 2018)

I initially did my own VFD wiring job on my 1340GT because I wanted the darn thing up and running! 

Worked fine, but after a year or so I contacted Mark and he put together a nice setup for me with three braking stages and the micrometer stop. Mark does really, really good work.

Oh, and welcome to the family. There are a number of 1340GT owners here, with more coming in all the time.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 22, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase of your PM1340GT lathe.

Mike


----------



## jlchapman (May 22, 2018)

Thanks wrmiller and zmotorsports!  I have already borrowed some ideas from Mike's setup and created my tool holders on the unistrut.  Nice to have some of that ready to go when the lathe gets here.   My last lathe had a ton of drawers, so just have to plan smarter on this one.

I'm having Mark do the control system for my new lathe.  The carriage micrometer stop has been shipped to Mark.  So if all the planets line up, should have a lathe arrive and the control system too!  Big Kudo's to Mark for taking the  time to build the control system!

Jerry


----------



## mksj (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Bill and Jerry for the positive comments.

The custom front panels make for a very clean install with everything mounted and socket/plug connections to the control board. The downside is they take about 10 days to be made and delivers.  Jerry's system on the bench being tested:


----------



## zmotorsports (May 23, 2018)

mksj said:


> Thanks Bill and Jerry for the positive comments.
> 
> The custom front panels make for a very clean install with everything mounted and socket/plug connections to the control board. The downside is they take about 10 days to be made and delivers.  Jerry's system on the bench being tested:
> View attachment 268015
> ...



You are a master at those controls Mark.  

Great job as usual.  Makes me wish I had one of your systems.

Mike


----------



## wrmiller (May 23, 2018)

Yea, and I need to get one of those front panels. When Mark made mine it was just a blank piece of aluminum. My Sharpie writing keeps coming off. 

Great work as usual Mark. Well done. Jerry you are going to really like this control system. After the initial learning curve, it just feels natural.


----------



## .LMS. (May 23, 2018)

Mark's setups are so gorgeous I kinda want to buy one without even having the lathe!


----------



## jlchapman (May 29, 2018)

I have already received Mark's control system and it is very nice.  Mark does a really good job.  His instructions are top notch.  The install should be fairly easy, just pay attention to the instructions.  Front panel looks even better in person.  Mark saved me a lot of money on the enclosure, gave me an Ebay link for a $75 enclosure.  Made a best offer for $60 and it was accepted, not bad.  The enclosure is normally $200.

I have been working on my VFD enclosure since I'm still waiting on the lathe.  Scheduled delivery is for tomorrow.  I have the majority of the wiring done and tested for the high voltage side and 24v power supply.  I did the 4-120v outlets on the side of the enclosure.  The enclosure also includes the 24v power supply which is Mark's latest design.  I have some wire clamps, screws and more electrical connectors coming Thursday, so disregard the electrical tape and the loose wires to the front panel lamp.  I was maybe a little bit OCD installing gray screw down end brackets on the Din rail.






Now with the VFD and brake resistor mounted.


----------



## mksj (May 29, 2018)

Looks very nice so far Jerry, clean install and like the DIN screw down for the neutral. Those fiberglass enclosures work nice, but cutting the vent holes is nasty due to the glass fibers. I check the systems before they ship, the latest speed pots which I have been using are 1K ohms ETI made in Canada, I have been amazed that they have been spot on as to specs. Full scale is 1.0002K and 50% measured at 0.5021K, so very linear. Look forward to seeing your system up and running soon.


----------



## jlchapman (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Mark.  Thats pretty amazing on the speed pot.

I took Alan Heffernan's advice from the VFD Panel pdf and cut & drilled outside with a mask.  I also found a very good jig saw blade at Home Depot that boat guys use for cutting and repairing fiberglass.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-3...eramic-Glass-and-Fiberglass-T130RF1/100194774

I ordered some electrical connectors from McMaster Carr to fit the power supply.  Well they shipped the right package from 3M but they contained the wrong connectors.  First time a problem with McMaster Car but it was 3M's fault, not McMaster Carr.   So i'm waiting on the replacement connectors.

My Fluke DVM which I bought in 1979 finally quit working when reading ac volts.  I guess its time to buy a new one.  I always like to ohm out my wiring before I turn on the switch.  I'm a real believer that components are good until you let the smoke and sparks out.

I'll post here to update on the progress of the install.

Jerry


----------



## jlchapman (Jun 1, 2018)

The PM1340GT arrived yesterday.  Everything looks pretty good.  My neighbor helped and we got up on the stand.  I have a Northern 3000lb Gantry crane and it makes lifting most items pretty easy.  Here are some pictures.











Since the last picture, I have cleaned most of the cosmoline off using Orange Power Plus.  Now back to the fun stuff, installing the MJ Control system and finishing the VFD Enclosure.


----------



## jlchapman (Jun 1, 2018)

A couple more pictures.  Very nice Front panel!




Mark's Control System installed.


----------



## jlchapman (Jun 1, 2018)

Shot of the motor wires connected to VFD.





I also took care of my dangling wires from the 'ON' indicator.


----------



## jlchapman (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is the final wiring.  The lathe powered right up and ran.  Now on to paying attention to the lathe, milling toolpost baseplate, breakin,etc.


----------

